# Metro



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

So I picked up a bottle of metro from J&Ls yesterday and I noticed after opening it that the bottle is only maybe like 1/4 full of powder. Is that the correct amount for a 5 gram bottle? I should be able to get about 50 scoops of the measurer out technically but I can't see that there will be that much left. Anyone know how full they usually come?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

sounds about right


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I only pick up the seachem tubes in an emergency - you don't get much in the tube. I buy in bulk, either from Jehmco or Kensfish:

Medications


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bulk is the only way with metro. It does expire though so be aware of that. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yup correct crazy hey!! ask discus Rick? I have bought some from him recently!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully this 5 gram thingy will do enough to fix the problem for now. I may look into bulk in the future. I assume I'd need to pay for shipping on top of those prices too though.


----------

